# 2 Turcks Port Huron Mi Area Looking For Work



## Ground Cover (Aug 14, 2011)

Truck #1 is a 06 f-350 5.4 with western 8' pro

Truck #2 is a 95 F-350 7.3 with western 8'-10' wide out

both trucks are fully insured and up to date on all maintaince.

Both trucks are run by the owners and have experince.

Refrences available.

if you have work for the whole winter or just need a extra truck for unexpected break downs or large storms give me a call and we will work something out. both trucks available 24/7. also have tri-axle dump and backhoe for hauling snow away.

(810) 543-1635
Thanks Eddie

Ground Cover Services LLC
Yale, MI

Check us out on Facebook @ www.facebook.com/groundcoverllc


----------

